# He claimed the wood to be Birch?



## FWBGBS (Oct 5, 2015)

But, the leaves are waxy shiny with zero saw tooth.

This was a CL find from back in Feb. 
I only grabbed a few branches for mushroom turnings and one large crotch piece for bowls.

Any correction would be greatly appreciated:

http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Tree%202_zpsmefmipjr.jpg 

http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Tree%201_zpsptrkxe35.jpg 

http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Tree%203_zpsvvhslpjz.jpg


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 6, 2015)

I believe several of us are waiting for addition pictures showing fresh milled wood with a planed tangential face, radial edge and clean cut end grain shot.


----------



## FWBGBS (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll get some photos up this weekend.

I'm pretty confident it's a Magnolia (Southern maybe). 
But then again I was pretty confident nothing would replace Betamax.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 7, 2015)

FWBGBS said:


> I'll get some photos up this weekend.
> 
> I'm pretty confident it's a Magnolia (Southern maybe).
> But then again I was pretty confident nothing would replace Betamax.


I was thinking while looking at those pictures that it reminded me of a tree that my parents have in their yard. My nemesis growing up, because it got so big, I had to weedeat like 15' out from it to mow. Had the prettiest blooms in the spring, but otherwise boring and ugly all year long. I know it is some sort of magnolia, but leaves seem to be a lot bigger on theirs than what yours are.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 7, 2015)

Jon, you're thinking of the evergreen "Southern magnolia", which has much bigger leaves. I think Brad has "Oregon myrtle", also evergreen but with smaller leaves, fragrant when crushed, and a fruit, known as 'Bay nuts', the size of an acorn that ripens Thanksgiving time. The wood pictures will likely play the cards at hand....


----------



## FWBGBS (Oct 8, 2015)

With my luck these pictures will NOT be the ones you'll need for proper ID.

I first milled a CL haul of Apple I procured last night before hitting this mystery wood.
The spalting was a very nice surprise.

I'll spend Sat. roughing out both halves of this crotch.

http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Mag%20tree%203%201600x1200_zpsc1dzps3x.jpg

http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Mag%20tree%201%201600x1200_zpsfdxrrb4x.jpg

http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Mag%20tree%202%201600x1200_zpsgglpujdt.jpg

http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Mag%20tree%206%201600x1200_zpsaya7elm8.jpg

http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Mag%20tree%205%201600x1200_zpspl71pwnp.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 8, 2015)

The white rot spalting is just like some I've seen in beech, but aside from that I don't know. I think one of our guys like @Mr. Peet who knows those "tree" things will have a better idea, based on the bark & leaves in addition to the wood, particularly since I can't see anything about the end grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Oct 8, 2015)

Paul, I figured that's what you and other professors of pulp would need.
Before closing shop for the night I took this quick set of photos.
After further shaping these on the bandsaw I'll post some close up end grain shots.


----------



## FWBGBS (Nov 12, 2015)

You guys were right and I'm an idiot.
The leaves are Laurel and the log is indeed Birch. 
Being a simple man it never occurred to me the pile of felled chainsaw fodder could be an amalgam of two or more species.

I took the slab down to our WSU (Washington State Univ.) Master Gardners' annex.
As I'm walking in, and without saying a word, one of the ladies approached and said, "What's with the Birch." Seeing the bark was all she needed.
I showed them the photos and told them my story. They were very observant and quickly found the dead/brown birch leaves and twigs as seen, if looking closely, in the first photo.
Before I knew it the whole floor was inside the room looking at the log. 
Apparently, they get a little bored during the week and commented, "This is the most excitement we've had all day."

I truly appreciate all the the help you gentlemen threw at me.
On my next CL free wood pickup excursion I'll be sure to take more photos, ask more questions and listen more closely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 12, 2015)

Brad, which birch did the say it was? Just asking since Oregon can support habitat favorable to over 20 species of birch.


----------



## FWBGBS (Nov 13, 2015)

Mark, I emailed your question last night and here's their reply:

_Hi Brad,

From the birch images you sent, we believe we can narrow your request down to these varieties.

Greyswood Hill (Betula ermanii)

Blue Birch (Betula x caerulea)

Japanese Birch (Betula grossa)

Grey Birch (Betulla populifolia)

White Birch (Betula pubescens)

If we had a leaf sample we could narrow it down further. Because the bark may be diseased it is more difficult to get a precise identification. 
Please contact us if you have any further questions. 
Sincerely, Marit and Norma_

_---------------_

I was just happy to narrow it down to a Family.
For the most part, the friends and family I gift with turnings wouldn't know the difference between a Birch and a hot rock.
I agree though, a lower taxa would be nice.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 13, 2015)

I follow your point Brad. The final product carries the most meaning. I was interested and am more so now since they listed 5 possible species, and 4 of the 5 I lack possession of any in my personal wood collection. The "Grey birch",_ B. populifolia_ I have, and seriously doubt it is your birch. Grey birch rarely exceeds 12" inches DBH and often dies between 5"& 7" inches DBH and 20' -40' feet tall. Blue birch is the hybrid of Grey and White and has a strong white bark influence, so I think that one is out. _B. ermanii_ exfoliates heavy so that one does not match. _B._ _pubescens_ is white just like Paper birch, so that doesn't match. Then Cherry birch,_ B. grossa_, well that didn't look correct either, so I'm still lost. However, I am not familiar with how the Oregon habit can affect transplants compared to in their native habitat. I do thank you for trying.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Nov 13, 2015)

Not to knock the kind folks at the annex but their knowledge regarding trees doesn't approach the select few on this forum (not naming names in fear of omissions).
They jokingly agreed sorting all the different tree species across the US is not their forte.

We spent a good half hour with the group asking every question we could conjure up.
Their specialty, like their namesake, is gardening. More specifically, LOCAL gardening.
They have no problem naming the common species of trees found in and around the Puget Sound. I asked the girl that approached me how she named the tree so quickly. It so happens they get a lot of Birch with a lot of problems.
For the most part they deal with all things plant (ID, diseases & pests) and a bit of soil conditioning.
* They DO NOT identify trees viewing the sapwood/heartwood. They use leaves, bark and twigs as identifiers.


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 14, 2015)

Pretty sure that I could make a definitive identification if you would mail me a piece, say 3 x 3 x 12. At this point I feel it is the very rare spalted peppermill birch. Oh and just in case your wondering I won't be returning it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phinds (Nov 27, 2015)

Brad,

Got the box. That's some set of "packing" material. I thought someone had sent me a woodworking supplies order by mistake until I found the wood down among the goodies. Thanks.

At first blush it looks like magnolia, but that's a pure swag until I get it out to the garage and sand down a couple of surfaces.


----------



## phinds (Nov 27, 2015)

It's beech. The tell-tale sign is the little dots. Don't see it like this in birch or magnolia but usually see it in beech. Here's a closeup of a moderately fine-sanded area of your mystery wood and another of a similarl section of one of my spalted samples (which at the macro level also looks extremely similar to yours);. These are 1/4" sections shown here at about 12X. Your wood on the left, my beech on the right.


----------



## FWBGBS (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh boy Paul...
Are you saying the garden posse comitatus (read: Master Gardners) were wrong? They said Birch!
I must admit those Birch and Beech leaves look awfully darn close to one another. Almost indistinguishable to the layman.
I guess a closer look, on the magnitude of 12x, was needed.

Thank you for the absolute clarification.
I can finally put this horse in the ground.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks Paul, I'll start sleeping better knowing the answer. One of the many that has recurred to me. I'm also pleased your guess early on was correct. Way to go. Carry on....


----------

